

LurnQ: All That is Fit To Learn Under One Roof - manishreddyt
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/lurnq-personal-learning-assistant-297/

======
Lhadatt
They need to implement SSL. There's no excuse for not using SSL for user
account signups and logins with cheap/free certificates.

~~~
vikasv
Thanks for pointing that out. We'll make sure its FIXED ASAP.

